# Vista sucks, cancel or allow?



## dewey (Mar 7, 2007)

So today was my first full day of Windows Vista.  I never thought windows would be THIS annoying.

For anyone who has used Vista go to this site and watch the *security* video.

http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/

Actually anyone will get a kick out of it, but once you use Vista you'll realise how horrifying it is. :mrgreen:

I had to click allow 25,228 times just to get the machine on my network.  I'm sure once I turn all of the securiity off it'll be fine... like XP with a Mac shirt on.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 7, 2007)

But do not tell us you have not been warned before  We even discussed on this forum already how evil Vista actually is 

I just ordered a new laptop, and I explicitly said I want XP ...

Also I see no reason why I should migrate to a OS which uses more of my new computer's resources than XP or Linux would.


----------



## dewey (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL... I knew what I was in for... but I didn't know it would be THAT bad.  It will truely drive you MAD. 

Once any Microsoft effort to secure the machine is turned off Vista is quite nice... but it takes a while to tame it.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 7, 2007)

dewey said:


> Once any Microsoft effort to secure the machine is turned off Vista is quite nice...



Until you get fun with driver management.

once there is something comparable to PS under Linux I will migrate ... all other software including my RAW-converter works under Linux.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 7, 2007)

I used Vista and it was ok. I like the instant search anywhere, but other than that, i'm with Alex. XP for me please.


----------



## snappin (Mar 7, 2007)

UGH I agree!

I just bought an HP laptop for doin some photo editing while I'm sitting in front of the TV and it came with Vista.

That mac commercial had new meaning when I saw it last night after fighting vista for the past couple days.

Oh and when I bought the comp I figured 1GB of ram would be plenty. I did NOT count on the OS using 50-55% of that just to idle!!!! I am now in the process of deciding if i want to pony up another 100 bucks for another gig stick of ram or just put that money for an XP license.


*sigh*


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2007)

snappin said:


> process of deciding if i want to pony up another 100 bucks for another gig stick of ram or just put that money for an XP license.



go for both, and photo editing will be even faster


----------



## fmw (Mar 8, 2007)

If want to be really horrified, read the end user license agreement to which you agreed when you launched Vista.  Microsoft has the right to inspect your software over the internet and delete any they think is pirated.  How's that for software police.

I have my Linux machine running now.  It can't replace XP for my business because there is no accounting software available and it won't run my UPS shipping program.  It will do about anything else, however, and the software is free.  I'm looking at some Mac accounting packages.  Perhaps I will go that way.  I know I won't go to Vista.


----------



## snappin (Mar 8, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> go for both, and photo editing will be even faster



It just plain sucks when you have to spend 20% of the computers cost to upgrade it less than a week after you bought it.  (I guess technically XP would be a 'downgrade' :lmao

Thats nuts about the software! which just adds to my annoyance about the whole "cancel or allow" thing. Does anybody else get the feeling that while you are pulling your hair out hitting allow everytime you start a program that some semi-savvy hacker (or whatever theyre called these days) is going to be able to fairly easily bypass that and STILL get his program to run.  I mean if microsoft can check your software and delete it without your permission, how long do you think it will be before somebody else can?!

And additionally  ... I'm only minorly illiterate in programming but I do know about the events (as in "mouse-click") that go on in windows. Would it REALLY be that hard for vista to track the mouse click events, and check what was clicked on against what is trying to run???? I like the idea of vista makeing sure no unauthorized programs are running, but I find it VERY hard to believe that they cant verify if the program has been deliberately run by the user.  It seems to me like its just there as a big neon sign saying "HEY LOOK AT ME I'M KEEPING YOUR COMPUTER SAFE TO THE POINT OF DRIVING YOU NUTS" ... when in reality I dont have a whole lot of faith it will stand up to a real challenge. [/soapbox]

Ahhhh.... now that felt good letting that out


----------



## dewey (Mar 8, 2007)

And I thought the Patriot Act was bad.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2007)

I like their logo 

http://badvista.fsf.org/


----------



## dewey (Mar 8, 2007)

That's awesome. :lmao:


----------



## Olympus8MP (Mar 8, 2007)

*prints logo*

I work at a university tech support desk. And Vista is a horrible administration nightmare. I hope it totally flops and mac takes over


----------



## snappin (Mar 9, 2007)

Ugggggh! I cant win.

Just when I thought I had found the one useful addition to vista: sync center. I find out its not possible to sync network folders in Home Premium.  Why do you torment me like this Microsoft?  Ah well... I'll just have to use a 3rd party program like I was figuring. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 9, 2007)

snappin said:


> I find out its not possible to sync network folders in Home Premium.  Why do you torment me like this Microsoft?



Because they are a bunch of arrogant nerds that just want you money 

Having different versions of Vista of which the cheapest ones have almost no capabilities ist just a great money machine, since many peopel will upgrade sooner or later once they are stuck ...


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 9, 2007)

I think with XP, Microsoft finally had a viable, decent (I said decent not great) OS, and they just realized how much that sucks for their pocketbook.

I think that just should've given XP a visual upgrade and added the security that's been missing. There isn't any REASON for a new OS every 5 years.

Furthermore, I'm a gamer, and certain games (such as Marvel ONLINE) are being developed STRICTLY for Vista.... which is downright cruel.


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 9, 2007)

dewey said:


> And I thought the Patriot Act was bad.


 
Bush = Gates


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 11, 2007)

i'll just add my two cents here- I actually kind of like vista. I believe there is a way to turn off the cancel or allow thing, its called user account control i believe, do a search in help/support for it and it tells you how to turn it off or on.  I feel like vista IS pretty much XP with a visual upgrade... I know pretty much nobody on here is goign to agree with that, but I havent really had any problems with vista so far that would make me want to switch back to XP. I just bought a new computer and it runs great on it with my core 2 Duo. anwyay, you can go back to your conversation now..  haha


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 11, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> I feel like vista IS pretty much XP with a visual upgrade... I know pretty much nobody on here is goign to agree with that,



As you said, not agreeing here  If it was only a visual upgrade plus some features that would help the users, OK, everyone would be happy. But in fact the bad things are hidden from the visual and you might find out one day...


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 11, 2007)

well, just so everyone knows, i DO understand why people dont like it, but i guess whatever it is, doesn't really bother me right now. I know that it ran really slow on my old computer though, and I didnt like that, but witht eh equipment i'm using now, i've had very few issues


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 11, 2007)

ok, the wrapping is nice, I agree .. and XP looks not really fancy compared to it


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 11, 2007)

good we agree on something. haha, and i agree that the cancel-allow thing is really annoying, but i guess i still like vista more for now. I just really like the look of it, and the whole graphical aspect of the OS


----------



## theusher (Mar 13, 2007)

Allow!

Well cancel if you are asking if you should install it. I deal with computers for a living, and it's a major annoyance out of the box. Get a Mac, always pleasing to come home to after an afternoon of working on PC's.


----------



## smellabelle (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been on the Windows Vista website. It is obvious that they want to be Apple but haven't quite got the hang of it!


----------

